# Kidney failure



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Our girl had to be put to sleep,she was a few months away from turning sixteen,we lost her to kidney failure yesterday,this is so hard.Thank you all for your support over the years.We love her dearly,our poor girl Cupid...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she lived a long wonderful life.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to put both of my dogs down last year due to kidney failure. It is so hard. I hope that you find some peace in knowing that she had a long life and was loved.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free, Cupid.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I only hope I can get one to live that long. You gave her a loving life. My thoughts go out to you, take care.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

16 fantastic years. So sorry for your loss. Cupid is such a lovely name.

Tracy
xx


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for you. This has been a summer of loss. I am so glad you 16 good years with her but I do understand it never seems long enough. I am sorry.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so sorry too, it hurts so badly to lose your pup. On 16th August, my SIL also put down her 15yo husky, it's one of the hardest things you ever have to do. RIP sweet Cupid.
(hugs)


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never long enough, is it? RIP sweet Cupid :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. She was lucky to have such a loving and devoted family to care for her. She had a good long life. Find peace as you remember her :angel:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words,it really helps,its really so quiet here now,i have been trying to prepare for this for years but there isnt such a thing,its tough and i know alot of you here know that all to well. Im really sure she is with us in spirit,at times i still here her tags jingle,and im always looking over my shoulder to see her loving face and smile.


----------

